# Young adult or puppy for family



## mrs.campbell (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi. I was raised with GSDs pretty much my whole life. I have been married going on 13 yrs. and we have a human pack of our own.  We moved out to 5 acres and are fencing a few acres this summer. I am due to have my own baby early June. I had originally wanted to skip the puppy stage and get an adult or juvi. I have been watching rescues and ads for the past few yrs. Kinda a hobby. After speaking to my vet and friends I am thinking with small kids in the home along with 2 indoor cats, rescues may not be a great idea. Many older dogs over a yr. it seems are being sold because the person didn't train it and I am not wanting to try to undo what the person failed to do. I do plan on having 2 GSDs. I read the thread on getting 2 puppies at a time and that idea took a quick dive. SO here are my questions.
1. What is the best way to get 2 GSD. My original idea was get 2 puppies and get through the puppy stage at once. Articles show maybe a bad idea. 

2. I am not looking to show etc. I want sound, family dogs with good hips etc. that can run, play go for walks and do what a large active family does and be good at protection. I am not looking to spend $1,500 to $2000 for a dog. I am happy with a hobby breeder. I don't care about papers as much as a sound dog. I am picky with color. I want a straight back more than slope. I might need more education on this. However, It doesn't look right to me.

3. Can herd children. JOKE! 

4. I guess I really want to research the heck out of this and know all I can. I want the right dog the first time. Is there a way to get a young adult without kid and cat issues? I am happy with a puppy, but at what point can I add another? Any incite would be most appreciated.

A little background. From the time I was in diapers I was tripping over a puppy. Maybe the puppy was tripping over me. We (my family growing up) have had cat killers and high drive and no drive dogs. My parents had a protection GSD shipped out with a trainer from Cali when I was 17 yrs old and that trainer worked with me for the weekend. I am now 33, so I am rusty and green. I am not afraid of work nor am I afraid of a GSD. I do though have a lot to learn and relearn. Out of high school I wanted to breed and train them for protection like Hank(parents dog) Walking that 110 GSD I felt like nothing could harm me. He was like a hairy guardian angel. lol I want to add I am a stay at home mom and will be in the home with the dogs through the day. I have a large van and can take them most places.


----------

